# how much does acer aspire 4930 cost????



## R2K (Oct 29, 2008)

recently i purchased an acer aspire 4930 with C2D 2.0 ghz....3 gb ram...nVIDIA 9300 gs 256 mb Gfx ....laptop from UAE.for 3450 dirhams......how much does this lappy cost in India now.....


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

around 40-45k


----------



## R2K (Oct 29, 2008)

^^
r u sure.......including tax and stuff......


----------



## pravesh nagar (Oct 30, 2008)

37000rs but with 2gb ram and without wimax;fingerprint scaner ;and wihout nvidia graffic card

one problem is that it is not supporting window xp os and on installion showing popular blue screen errror


----------



## R2K (Oct 30, 2008)

^^
me got 3 gb ram fingerprint reader nvidia gfx carry bag all for 3450 dhs( rs 46500/- approx)

and i did not try Xp .............vista home premium is preinstalled and it just rocks on this config..............blue screen........Wtf


----------



## shahnarendra4u (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi R2K can you tell me how much battery hour. As such its coming with woofer so how much hour it will work ? That i would like to know. The same model with same configuration in compaq cq40-144tu is in market. So which one is more better. Can you suggest me?


----------



## R2K (Nov 19, 2008)

^^

battery lasts for 3hours if u use it in power saver mode

in high performance mode u get 2 hours 15 minutes battery backup.....

well those woofer and dolby speakers won't make a big difference on battery life

and sorry but i don't know about that compaq model

i think acer model is good on design also....

got anymore querys??????


----------



## shahnarendra4u (Nov 19, 2008)

R2K said:


> ^^
> 
> battery lasts for 3hours if u use it in power saver mode
> 
> ...



Thank you dear, i am going to buy it within a week. If you find any problem in it then please tell me. I think it is good model as well as cheaper also.


----------



## R2K (Nov 19, 2008)

^^

how much does ur dealer charge for this lappy...........

i got mine from dubai


----------



## shahnarendra4u (Nov 19, 2008)

R2K said:


> ^^
> 
> how much does ur dealer charge for this lappy...........
> 
> i got mine from dubai



Here in ahmedabad,india  it cost Rs39000(INR) with c2d 5800,160 hdd,2 GB ram,X4500mhd graphic card and 5.1 woofer speaker.


----------



## R2K (Nov 19, 2008)

^^

seems like a different model

me got c2d T5800, 3GB ram, 320 GB HDD, nVIDIA 9300GS 256 MB gfx, finger print reader dolby home theatre speakers.........HDMI, 

ur config seem to be very different.........


----------



## shahnarendra4u (Nov 19, 2008)

R2K said:


> ^^
> 
> seems like a different model
> 
> ...



I got price from 

*www.emalldirect.com/productdetail.php?proid=1540


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 19, 2008)

Is 4930 a gud laptop? 

Which one shud I go 4..Really confused between the following three...
1. Acer 4930 - Intel Core 2 Duo T5800 (2GHz, 2 MB, 800 MHz) Processor, Intel GM45 Graphics, 2GB DDR2 RAM, 160GB HDD, 8X Dual Layer DVD Writer, 14.1" Crystal Bright WidescreenTFT, Integrated Web CAM, Integrated Bluetooth 2.0 + EDR, LAN, 56K Modem, 5 in 1 card reader, 802.11b/g WiFi, 4 USB Ports, Linux OS, 1 year standard ITW 
Price- Rs. 39200/-

2. Dell Inspiron 1525 - (Doesn't come with Windows Vista Premium and carry case now...)..This has really put me off...

3. Toshiba A300 - D5310 (has everything including fingerprint scanner/Face recognition. Comes preloaded with Vista Premium...But expensive @49/50K (dunno exact price).)

specs are: Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T5750, 2.0 GHz Speed, 2 MB L2 Cache, 667 Mhz FSB, Intel 965GM Express Chipset, Genuine Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium, 2-GB DDR2 667 SDRAM expandable to maximum 4-GB,	200-GB, 7200 rpm Serial-ATA Hard Disk Drive with Shock Absorber, DVD SuperMulti Double Layer Optical Drive (DVD-RW/RAM),  15.4-inch (39.1 cm) WXGA 200NIT Hi-bright Clear Superview TFT Widescreen Display (HBCSV), ATI M82XT Graphics Chipset, 128-MB Video RAM, ,Integrated 56-kbps V.90 Fax/Modem, Integrated 10/100 Ethernet LAN, Intel , PRO/Wireless 3945ABG network connection 802.11 a/b/g, Integrated Bluetooth v2.1, Built-in FM Radio Tuner, 	Integrated Webcam, Fingerprint Reader, Face Recognition, SmartFace Technology for log-on, Glossy Mercury Silver Chasis - IMR Finish, Integrated Microphone, Toshiba Spill resistant 101 keys Keyboard, SRS Surround Sound Sound, Harman/Kardon Speakers, 4 USB v2.0 Ports, S-Video TV Out, IEEE 1394 Port,	Express Card/54, 6-in-1 Bridge Media Slot (supports SD Media, Memory Stick Memory Stick Pro, Multimedia Card, XD-Picture Card),	IEEE 1394 port

Any suggestions guys....Sorry 4 posting in this thread...Didn't feel like creating a new thread 4 this....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 19, 2008)

^^What are your requirements ?


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 20, 2008)

My requirements are:
1. Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo
2. Hard Disk: 250 GB
3. Screen: 15.4''
4. Genuine MS Windows Vista Home Premium
5. Wifi, LAN, Bluetooth
6. Integrated Webcam
7. RAM - 3 -4 GB

Any suggestions guys....


----------



## R2K (Nov 20, 2008)

^^
first of all u hijacked my thread..................Ok.......no probs

well what's ur budget


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 21, 2008)

@R2K - Sorry for hijacking ur thread...Didn't really felt like creating a new thread 4 Acer 4930 since v were discussing that and I wanted 2 compare 4930 with other laptops....I have been a little inclined 2wards 4930.The only downside in it 4 me is its 14.1'' screen.

My budget is Rs. 40k-45k/-. It will b gr8 if all the forum members can suggest some laptops within this range..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2008)

Dell Inspiron 1525 would be a good option for you. It has all you need and fits perfectly in the budget. However, if you up your budget slightly to Rs. 50,500 you can get a Studio 15 instead, which has better graphics with radeon HD3450 and 320GB HDD.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 21, 2008)

How r Toshiba laptops? Is it a gud and a reliable brand??

I was considering the Inspiron 1525...But after configuring it now I found out that it is no more a VFM....U have 2 buy everything extra (Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium, Carry Case, Mouse etc..)..And then including the taxes, it does exceed my budget...So now I am considering other brands such as Toshiba and Acer...

Can u please also suggest some sites which have detailed reviews abt laptops???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 21, 2008)

You need to bargain well to make Dell VFM. Check out Studio 15. One member here got it perfectly customised with stuff like backlit keyboard, hd3450, etc on top of default config for Rs. 50,400.


----------



## R2K (Nov 21, 2008)

i think Acer aspire 4930 is anyday better than dell inspiron 1525.....but the config u ppl get in India seems to be different............i got acer aspire 4930 with config shown in my siggy

BTW i got it from a mall......not from an online store


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 21, 2008)

R2K said:


> i think Acer aspire 4930 is anyday better than dell inspiron 1525.....but the config u ppl get in India seems to be different............i got acer aspire 4930 with config shown in my siggy
> 
> BTW i got it from a mall......not from an online store



I have also have the same opinion now...Dell 1525 is a lot more expensive than the 4930 after configuring and is not a VFM any more....However I have read that Dell's build quality is better than Acer...

I too have noticed that the same models from various companies have different configuration for different countries...

btw, how is the performance of the 4930???


----------



## R2K (Nov 22, 2008)

^^

performance of 4930 is excellent ................but i have not tried gaming on this lappy.......except GTA vice city.......on full resolution and detail level........game is running just too smoothly......


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 22, 2008)

R2K said:


> i think Acer aspire 4930 is anyday better than dell inspiron 1525.....but the config u ppl get in India seems to be different............i got acer aspire 4930 with config shown in my siggy
> 
> BTW i got it from a mall......not from an online store


Great buy. How much did it cost you ? Can you tell where you bought it ? What about price converted to rupees ?

And I think yours is not 4930. Its 4930G. Only the G series has GPUs.


R2K said:


> ^^
> 
> performance of 4930 is excellent ................but i have not tried gaming on this lappy.......except GTA vice city.......on full resolution and detail level........game is running just too smoothly......


That works even on my old Intel GMA 900 onboard graphics


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 22, 2008)

Is 4930G & 5920 available in India or not?


----------



## R2K (Nov 23, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Great buy. How much did it cost you ? Can you tell where you bought it ? What about price converted to rupees ?
> 
> And I think yours is not 4930. Its 4930G. Only the G series has GPUs.
> 
> That works even on my old Intel GMA 900 onboard graphics




yeah.........u are right .......mine is 4930G...............it acer aspire 4930 series

me bought it for 3450 Dhs.........(approx Rs 45,000/-)....i purchased it from Lulu hypermarket , Ajman, UAE

and for gaming...............i don't have any latest games.......no pirated games available here...........u gotta buy the game to play it....


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 23, 2008)

I have heard that Acer has a lot of build issues and its after sales service sucks...Is this true????


----------



## R2K (Nov 24, 2008)

^^

build quality is perfect....................except that dolby speaker which can accumulate alot of dust............but overall look is superb.........the acer logo on the lid(backside of the screen) lights up when the lappy is turned on.......just like in macbook pro


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 24, 2008)

And what abt Acer's after sales service? How is it??? Any idea????


----------



## R2K (Nov 24, 2008)

till now i did no have a chance to call acer.......i wish i could stay like this in future also..........


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Nov 25, 2008)

Acer's after sales service suks big time and never ever go with their entry level systems coz these will certainly force you contact their crappy after sales service within the warranty period. 80% sure of that.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.....Even I have heard about Acer's crappy after sales service and this is the only reason why I am reluctant 2 get any Acer lappy now...The build quality is also not very gud...But the designs of the Acer laptops r pretty attractive...The company is coming up with really nice looking models...Especially the Gemstone series...


----------



## shahnarendra4u (Dec 3, 2008)

So dear ,

Now what is your decesion. ?

So dear pankaj  ,

Now what is your decesion. ?


----------



## uppalpankaj (Dec 3, 2008)

I will b going for the Dell Inspiron 1525 in Feb...Its build quality is gr8..Moreover a DELL is a DELL....And I want a 15.4'' screen which is not there in 4930..

Dear, u must also compare the 4930 with other models present in the market and then decide....


----------

